# Wrapped Bale Premium



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

What sort of premium price for wrapping can you expect in your area? We are going into it this season although there is no film sellers within 500 miles!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Premium? More like settling for the least deduction around here.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, same here. $65 a round for good horse hay. Might be able to get $50 a bale for wrapped hay...


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Don't forget that balage means more bales. I was getting $50 - $75 per bale this winter for wrapped 56" bales. I figure with the increased volume it more than pays for the wrap.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

discbinedr said:


> Don't forget that balage means more bales. I was getting $50 - $75 per bale this winter for wrapped 56" bales. I figure with the increased volume it more than pays for the wrap.


You bet that's good money for water


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Plus there's so much less stress in making balage. I'd bale all my hay wet if dry small squares didn't pay better.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

But if you're in AZ I don't know if any of this is relevant.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Our late summer weather is monsoon rains, every 4 or 5 days you can count on storms somewhere. Last fall we had a hard time getting our hay baled-- three Pacific storms brought lots of rain! We want to be able to just bale our hay.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Might as well put a free sign on wrapped hay around here the last year or so, even ripe dry hay is selling on a dry matter basis better then wrapped.

In a wet year, every body has wrapped hay to feed, what they don't have is dry hay and good quality dry hay is still selling very well here.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I figure there is no point in putting up hay if i can't sell it. Unless i had a cash buyer i would not wrap any bales because trucking just kills up here.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

What about NET wrapped bales? Any price differential with those?


----------

